# Bees in the eaves...



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Take a broom and dust pan, and a ladder. Use the dust pan to scoop the ball into a hive box with frames, if it's just a swarm. If they are internal to the wall, established, you might want to wait until spring to cut them out, or trap them out. I think it's late in the year and they may have a better chance of surviving the winter if left where they are in the walls.


----------



## Cherrysbees (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Ray. Hope it's that simple!
Ckm


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cherrysbees said:


> I am having my rental house painted on the outside. Painter called today and said I have "a nest of bees under the eaves, about baseball size" . My tenant is thrilled but wanted to know if I know a beekeeper to come get them . Well, yeah, me! So I'm going to se them tomorrow. It is still warm here in Bakersfield but it is supposed to be only 88degeees tomorrow and we just had a little rain shower. I don't know if it a swarm or an established hive. How can I entice them into a hive if a swarm?
> And if they are in the wall, them what? Can I leave them there? I'll have more info tomorrow when I see what's what. I'm taking my bee suit and smoker and a hive box just in case, or should I bring a big cardboard box and hive them at home?
> Ckm


Sounds more like a paper wasp nest than honey bees to me. Be prepared for both.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Every time I get called about a "ball of bees in the gable eave" I start asking a lot of questions and one of them is "can you take a picture and text it to me?". Next is "how long has it been there?". 
The standard answer is "a couple weeks". 

That's when I make that noise that I call "the money noise" where you suck air in fast with clenched teeth.
Then I say something like it's either an exterminator job or a cutout where I charge you money to take the bees out of your walls. 

So far that type of call is 100% wasps.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes now that other's mentioned it, I'm thinking it's probably wasps also from the location and time of year. Maybe CKM will get back to us and let us know.


----------



## Cherrysbees (Apr 5, 2015)

So I go over there, don my bee suit. My tend to is so excited she wants a picture. Climb up there and don't see any bees and the space is too dark to see into. So climb down off the roof, take off the bed suit and drive to the hardware store for a flashlight. Go back , put in the bee suit again and climb the ladder. Shine my new, handy dandy led flashlight in the space and viola! No bees, no comb, nothing. What a disappointment but relief at the same time&#55357;&#56847;


----------

